# Blitz the mouse



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Today ive had to have my beloved mouse put to sleep.

He was 23 months old. He was my very first mouse and my last for now.

Rest in peace Blitz. I'll always remember you.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Awwwwww penny, bet you will miss the little guy

Have fun in mousey heaven Blitz


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*R.I.P Little one  and what a cutie pie x x x*


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Thanks people.
Thanks Julia, you know i nearly pm'ed you about him when i got back from the vets cause i was a little upset. But i did'nt in the end.
He was old and had kidney and liver problems, it was time for him to go to sleep.

Ive got my two female gerbils coming today from Riley, and rankins dragon eggs due to hatch soon! (any time now so i have to check them every day).
It seems every time something of mine is taken away new life comes not long after. 
I'll make sure all my gerbils get plenty of treats and love since im not allowed mice now.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Jinx said:


> Thanks people.
> Thanks Julia, you know i nearly pm'ed you about him when i got back from the vets cause i was a little upset. But i did'nt in the end.
> He was old and had kidney and liver problems, it was time for him to go to sleep.
> 
> ...


 
awwwww hunny you should have 

Or get msn if you have not got it already, I am on there quite a bit.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Ive got msn, but i dont go on it that much.
It's ok now, its morning, a new day.
Ive got to go clean the reptile room and clean and store Blitz's cage and toys.
Im constantly bringing home toys from work for my gerbils, brought a bubble wrap tube home yestearday but had to cut it down as it was like 5.5ft long. lol
They love it, and theres a piece ready for my females in their tank.

I'll be taking pictures today of all my gerbils later! 
That'll cheer me up a bit more too.

Oh, also when i was at the vets, they brought this puppy down, it was the vets new puppy from a breeder on dartmoor.
I think it was a black lab, but it seem very skinny for a lab (not skinny had puppy fat but not like a lab).
I got to hold her and she was licking my face and wagging her tail.

Are'nt animals amazing. ^__^
I'd never be without them!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Awwww perhaps a flat coated retriever pup ?

and yus animals are amazing they keep me going, (and make me cry. patrick my first corn died last night, bless her)
Been having cuddles with my daughterd dumbo rat this morning


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

wohic said:


> Awwww perhaps a flat coated retriever pup ?
> 
> and yus animals are amazing they keep me going, (and make me cry. patrick my first corn died last night, bless her)
> Been having cuddles with my daughterd dumbo rat this morning


 
Oh no, im so sorry hun. 

Your first corn! how old was he?

I was cuddling with Lilly, my sisters cat this morning. She gave me some biffin and lovin.
My cat always sods off at this time.

They may upset you so bad when animals go, but the happyness they give during life is well worth it.


----------

